# another corn i.d please



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

can someone id this corn please, parents were anery and a hypo don't know hets, thanx in advance!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its probably a ghost, but almost looks amber


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

What about its belly Nige,
I have seen this and it looks het blood to me but Im not an expert?


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks, dawn thought maybe het for bloodred as he was sold as anery but looks nothing like anery now.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I know, It has changed a lot from the other pic


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Can you get a better shot of its belly if you hold it up?


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

it's not a very clear pic of his belly but he's a wriggler and very camera shy lol.


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

he changes all the time, everytime he sheds he gets lighter.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

It does have an amber look about it, would have been a nice surprise from the parentage...
This is my baby Amber, they do look similar!


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

best i can do of his belly i'm afraid


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Whats the belly like on your Amber spirit, it does look similar to yours


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

very similar but ours doesn't have the yellow.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Hmmm I dont know lol


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

me either lol, ghost did come to mind once but i thought it couldn't be coz of the brown, i need to learn more about genetics.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

chellenjon said:


> very similar but ours doesn't have the yellow.


The yellow comes with age, she didn`t have any yellow when i bought her in December..
I haven`t got any belly shots for her, but similar to what i can see in the pics, maybe a bit more black in mine, but looks like a typical hypo belly : victory:


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

mine will be a year next month, he is still changing all the time though.


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

another belly pic, hopefully this ones a bit clearer.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Bit better Chelle, I will bring my camera tomorrow see if we can get some good shots too if you want


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

that'd be great dawn, think i'll give up on photography:blush: lol.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Im not much better eaither lol.
Might be able to get a good shot between us lol
I will make sure batteries are charged.
Pming u now


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

*clearer pics, courtesy of dawn, tyvm!*


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

They arent coming up chelle


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

eh? i can see them? hey, whats going on?


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I just get red crosses. did you upload them or is it just my end?


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

*try again*


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I can see that one its lovely


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

edited the other one too so it's in the original place lol. just need a positive id now lol


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thought I was goin mad then when I saw the other one where the red crosses were.
Hope someone can Id him


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like a hypo to me.

Hypo bellies often give the "mock-zipper" effect that makes them look het bloodred; he seems to have reduced black in the borders.... and if the parents looked visually like a hypo and an anery-based animal, it's quite possible the "anery" was a dark ghost or was an Anery het Hypo.


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

thank you, not seen many hypo babies so it's hard to compare.


----------

